# "Reading SAVAGE SPECIES is like discovering a lost Richard Laymon novel"



## JonathanJanz (Dec 26, 2010)

...says Mark Justice from *Pod of Horror* about my new serial horror novel *SAVAGE SPECIES*. And you can download the first installment (*Night Terrors*) for FREE! 

*EDITED: The entire novel is now available for download right here: http://www.amazon.com/Savage-Species-ebook/dp/B00C6ZTNBY/ref=la_B008IIP7J0_1_1_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1379718700&sr=1-1


Scroll down to the last message for details about the complete novel. 

Of _Savage Species_ *Publisher's Weekly* says, "Fans of old-school splatterpunk horror-Janz cites Richard Laymon as an influence, and it shows-will find much to relish."

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Terrors-Savage-Species-ebook/dp/B00BETA0MO/ref=la_B008IIP7J0_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1368120509&sr=1-5

Howdy, folks! Free of charge you can read the first installment (over 100 pages) of my upcoming serial horror novel *SAVAGE SPECIES: Night Terrors*. Here's a description:

"_Peaceful Valley is about to become a slaughterhouse!_

For the first time ever, Samhain Publishing will serialize a terrifying original novel, *Savage Species*, in five installments, with new installments coming every two weeks. Here, as a special introduction to the fear that awaits you in *Savage Species*, is the first section, *Night Terrors*, absolutely free!

Jesse thinks he's caught a break when he, the girl of his dreams, and her friend are assigned by their newspaper to cover the opening weekend of the Peaceful Valley Nature Preserve, a sprawling, isolated state park. But the construction of the park has stirred an evil that has lain dormant for nearly a century, and the three young people-as well as every man, woman, and child unlucky enough to be attending the grand opening-are about to encounter the most horrific creatures to ever walk the earth. A species so ferocious that Peaceful Valley is about to be plunged into a nightmare of bloodshed and damnation."

And here are some early reviews:

Andrew Monge, a moderator at the *Horror Drive-In* had this to say: "The story reminded me of Monteleone's NIGHT THINGS, which also deals with horrible creatures that are released from Indian grounds. The main difference I see so far is that while Montelone's creatures were kind of kept in the shadows until later in the novel, Janz wastes no time unleashing his monsters upon the unsuspecting populace of Peaceful Valley. And trust me, folks.....these things are *nasty*."

*Dreadful Tales* said of *Savage Species*, "Janz has prepared a brutally ferocious banquet which opens with such a welter of savage violence that those with an appetite for bloody, shrieking terror will find it hard to wait for the next course [...] as the reader is thrust into a maelstrom of fantastic and dreadful, slavering terror. This hard, biting horror which grips from the get go and will leave you trembling in anticipation for the next enthrallment."

*Publisher's Weekly* says, "Fans of old-school splatterpunk horror-Janz cites Richard Laymon as an influence, and it shows-will find much to relish."

And Michael R. Collings, writing for *Hellnotes* said, "Which leads to the monster-monsters, actually, since by the end of Night Terrors there are hordes of them, each more vicious and ferocious than the last. They are actually quite fascinating. Think a huge Bigfoot crossed with Rick Hautala's secretive and voracious Little Brothers; the improbably leaping Yeti from the Syfy channel's 2008 offering, Yeti: Curse of the Snow Demon, crossed with H.G. Wells' Morlocks (at least as envisioned by George Pal in the 1960s The Time Machine); 1980s beach movies crossed with contemporary tales of urban horrors; ancient tribal legends come horrifyingly to life crossed with inept bureaucrats seeking to squeeze a profit out of a landscape that has apparently been uniquely empty of human life for centuries.

These monsters have two goals-to eat as many people as possible in as gory a manner as possible; and to rape nubile young women who are, conveniently enough, running through the forest in űber-skimpy bikinis. When they final reveal themselves, they fulfill both goals efficiently and graphically."

Thanks, all, and have an awesome day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jonathan,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## JonathanJanz (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy!


----------



## JonathanJanz (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVAGE SPECIES: NIGHT TERRORS is now live and FREE!

Here are two snippets from early reviews:

"This is hard, biting horror which grips from the get go and will leave you trembling in anticipation for the next enthrallment." --Dreadful Tales

"Mr. Janz has a powerful imagination that has created an engrossing goose bump plot. I mean in the sense of `covering your eyes' during a scary movie fear." --Long and Short Reviews

Pick it up here for free, folks:

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Terrors-Savage-Species-ebook/dp/B00BETA0MO/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top










Have a great day!


----------



## JonathanJanz (Dec 26, 2010)

Howdy, Friends! The FREE first installment of my serial novel SAVAGE SPECIES (Night Terrors) has been a smashing success in its first week. Here are two brand-new reviews:

"Not holding anything back, Janz makes the reader feel like they are right there in the middle of the massacre at the state park, and possibly even one of the victims."

http://sanddanz.wordpress.com/2013/06/02/review-savage-species-part-1-night-terrors-by-jonathan-janz/


"From almost start to finish the book is filled with taut suspense, graphic violence and horror. Jonathan Janz really pulls you into this world and with his graphic descriptions doesn't really leave anything to the imagination. I myself was even cringing at some scenes."

http://horrornovelreviews.com/2013/06/06/jonathan-janz-savage-species-part-one-night-terrors-review/


Additionally, its Goodreads, Amazon, and other reviews have been superb.

I really hope you check this one out, Folks. The first hundred-plus pages are free at the link below. If you don't like it, you've lost nothing. If you do, you won't mind shelling out a buck fifty for the next hundred pages.

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Terrors-Savage-Species-ebook/dp/B00BETA0MO/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1370981829&sr=1-5


Have a great day!


----------



## JonathanJanz (Dec 26, 2010)

Howdy, Folks. My serial horror novel SAVAGE SPECIES continues to garner rave reviews!

Here are reviews of Parts Two and Three:

http://horrornovelreviews.com/2013/06/13/jonathan-janz-savage-species-part-two-the-children-review/

http://horrornovelreviews.com/2013/06/26/jonathan-janz-savage-species-part-three-dark-zone-review/

http://sanddanz.wordpress.com/2013/06/29/review-savage-species-part-2-the-children-by-jonathan-janz/


Amazon, Goodreads, Barnes & Noble, and many other places are full of four and five-star reviews of SAVAGE SPECIES. My fellow horror writer Glenn Rolfe recently called the novel "Ketchum-esque." So folks, I truly hope you give the book a shot. The first installment is free, and the subsequent ones are on sale for between $1.05 and $1.50.

Part Three: DARK ZONE launches on Tuesday, July 2nd. You can grab it now for $1.05! 

http://store.samhainpublishing.com/dark-zone-p-72928.html











Thanks for your time, and have a good one!


----------



## JonathanJanz (Dec 26, 2010)

*DARK ZONE* is now live! Part Three of my serial horror novel *Savage Species* is available now for between $1.05 and $1.50, depending on where you buy it. You can still grab the first installment for free and the second installment wherever ebooks are sold. The reception to this story has been excellent, and I'd be delighted if you all checked it out. 

Thanks, everybody, and have a great day!


----------



## JonathanJanz (Dec 26, 2010)

Part Four of *Savage Species* (*THE ARENA*) is now on sale! You can get it here for a buck fifty:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Arena-Savage-Species-ebook/dp/B00C6ZTN50/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1373993897&sr=1-8

Or here for a dollar and five cents: http://store.samhainpublishing.com/the-arena-p-72929.html 

(I figured I should include the Amazon link because, you know, they're hurting for money.)

Here's the buxom cover design for Part Four, by the way:









And a link to the free Nook download of *Night Terrors*, the free first installment (which is also free everywhere else too):

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/night-terrors-jonathan-janz/1114718362?ean=9781619217188


----------



## JonathanJanz (Dec 26, 2010)

The entire serial novel is now available as one book! Now you can grab SAVAGE SPECIES for only five bucks. Here's the link

http://www.amazon.com/Savage-Species-ebook/dp/B00C6ZTNBY/ref=la_B008IIP7J0_1_1_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1379718700&sr=1-1

Here's the cover:










And here are just a few of the raves this novel has received...

"A whole myriad of terms come to mind instantly when I think about this book: "relentless"&#8230;"ferocious"&#8230;"intense"&#8230;"brutal"&#8230;"amazing". No single word, though, seems to do it justice. With this book, Janz has reset the bar for horror excellence. This is now the standard by which all future horror books should be judged." --Matthew Scott Baker, _Shattered Ravings_

"Fans of old-school splatterpunk horror-Janz cites Richard Laymon as an influence, and it shows-will find much to relish." --_Publishers Weekly_

"Janz has prepared a brutally ferocious banquet which opens with such a welter of savage violence that those with an appetite for bloody, shrieking terror will find it hard to wait for the next course. As the story progresses the tension and terror mounts and we are treated to a nail biting struggle for survival against a legion of seemingly implacable foes. There are a number of nasty surprises awaiting the hapless protagonists who have to increasingly draw upon their own untapped reservoirs of courage and ferocity in order to survive the relentless terror." --Mark Brown, _Dreadful Tales_

Thanks for your time, and have a wonderful day!

JJ


----------

